# C&C Remastered im Test: Willkommen zurück, Commander!



## Felix Schuetz (5. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *C&C Remastered im Test: Willkommen zurück, Commander!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *C&C Remastered im Test: Willkommen zurück, Commander!*


----------



## ribald (5. Juni 2020)

Eins der besten Spiele aller Zeiten für mich ;D


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Vermutlich geht die Wertung aber nur für Fans (passt für mich  ) in Ordnung, Neueinsteiger sollten aber besser 1-2 Nostalgiezähler abziehen.


----------



## Phone (5. Juni 2020)

Für die Mühe die sie in das Remaster gesteckt haben sollten sie auch gute Verkäufe erhalten...


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2020)

Ich habe die Tbierium Reihe erst vor 1-2 Jahren mal wieder durchgespielt. Brauche das Remaster jetzt direkt also nicht. Aber fuer den naechsten Anlauf in ein paar Jahren wird das dann schonmal irgendwann in die Bib gepackt, da bin ich mir sicher. C&C war und ist einfach der Hammer.

Wegen der Videos: Ich haette es ja extrem cool gefunden, wenn sie nur die Sequenzen mit den Schauspielern hochgerechnet haetten und die ganzen Rendervideos wirklich neu erstellt haetten. Das waere cool gewesen, so ein Video wie das mit dem Orca oder die Belagerung der Basis (die hier im Artikel im Screenshot zu sehen ist) mit neuen Modellen und in hoher Aufloesung neu zu rendern. Klar, waere ein grosser Aufwand gewesen aber halt schon ein Traum der C&C Fans.

Diese kleinen Rendervideos waren fuer mich uebrigens immer eines der grossen Highlights in C&C. Das hatte mich immer nochmal richtig reingezogen, weil man die Einhaiten ja sonst immer nur von oben als kleine Pixelhaufen gesehen hat aber diese Videos haben einem dann immer vermittelt wie man sich das auf dem Schlachtfeld wirklich vorstellen muss, wenn diese Einheiten agieren. Das hat mir auch bei anderen Strategiespielen immer gefehlt. Auch in Tiberium Wars, wo sie das dann nicht mehr hatten (in Tiberium Sun gab es die noch, glaube ich).


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Puh.
Ich hätte fast den Release verpasst.
Spiel ist nun runtergeladen und jetzt kann es losgehen.
Basisbau und Einigeln kann beginnen.


----------



## Basileukum (5. Juni 2020)

Also das haben se schon schön hinbekommen. Und der Sound, und die Videos!  

Wirklich eine Freude und eine Hommage an alte Tage. Herrlich! Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juni 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> Für die Mühe die sie in das Remaster gesteckt haben sollten sie auch gute Verkäufe erhalten...



die spielerzahlen bei steam gehen aktuell jedenfalls mal ordentlich durch die decke: 40.000 and counting.
hätte ich jetzt persönlich auch nicht unbedingt gedacht. der name c&c zieht offenbar doch immer noch.


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Wow.
Gleich zum start die Einrichtung durch EVA. Wie geil ist das denn. Und dann diese Musik.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

Ich bin gerade hin und weg... 

Allein das "Installations-Intro" ist Zeichen genug wieviel Herz und Energie die Entwickler in das Remaster gesteckt haben. Der unverfälschte (aber schärfere Look), die alten Cutscenes (die selbst hochgerechnet keinen Kinnladen-Effekt mehr verursachen, sind halt heute ganz andere Sehgewohnheiten, aber hey, damals war das der modernste Scheiss ^^), der geniale (und nun rauschfreie) Original-Soundtrack... Und das unangetastete, altmodische Spielgefühl... Das Ding bringt mich mehr zum Hochjauchzen als die HD-Neuauflagen von Age of Empires oder Warcraft 3.

GOTT!!! Das hier erinnert mich wieder daran wie geil die mittleren 1990ern doch waren. Fuck, warum konnte die Zeit damals nicht stehen bleiben...


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Sehe ich absolut genauso.
Oh man das wird eine lange Nacht. Gut das es Weekend ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

Was mir gerade ein- bzw. auffällt:
Einen Wechsel zwischen deutscher und englischer Sprache ist nicht spielintern möglich, oder doch?!
Finde da keine passende Option, auch nicht in den Audio-Settings.

Edit:
Schon gefunden, muss über die Spiel-Eigenschaften in Steam gewählt werden... Da stehen allerdings noch mehr Sprachen, nicht nur Englisch und Deutsch...


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Habe da im Menü auch nichts gesehen. Geht wohl nicht intern. Ist mir selbst aber auch egal.

Habe da aber auch eine Frage, ich weiß das gab es damals auch nicht, glaube erst bei Tiberian Sun hatten sie es eingeführt, also das man von der Kaserne/Fabrik seine Einheiten automatisch zu einem bestimmten Punkt schicken kann.
Hat da schon jemand was gefunden, oder haben sie dieses Spielkomfort wirklich weggelassen. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, weil eben dann Original.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe da aber auch eine Frage, ich weiß das gab es damals auch nicht, glaube erst bei Tiberian Sun hatten sie es eingeführt, also das man von der Kaserne/Fabrik seine Einheiten automatisch zu einem bestimmten Punkt schicken kann.
> Hat da schon jemand was gefunden, oder haben sie dieses Spielkomfort wirklich weggelassen. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, weil eben dann Original.


Scheint weggelassen worden zu sein, was mich wunderte ist das ich mir bei statischem Beschuß auf Bäumen (via STRG) den nicht ausradieren konnte um Platz zu schaffen, könnte aber auch daran liegen das es nur Schützen waren, hab das nicht mehr ganz in Erinnerung.

Aber sonst ... voll im Nostalgiefieber !


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe da im Menü auch nichts gesehen. Geht wohl nicht intern. Ist mir selbst aber auch egal.
> 
> Habe da aber auch eine Frage, ich weiß das gab es damals auch nicht, glaube erst bei Tiberian Sun hatten sie es eingeführt, also das man von der Kaserne/Fabrik seine Einheiten automatisch zu einem bestimmten Punkt schicken kann.
> Hat da schon jemand was gefunden, oder haben sie dieses Spielkomfort wirklich weggelassen. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, weil eben dann Original.


Einen vordefinierbaren Sammelpunkt meinst du? Nein, diese Funktion gibt es nach dem was ich bisher an Einstellungsmöglichkeiten gesehen habe nicht. Halt total Oldschool.


----------



## Zybba (5. Juni 2020)

Schau mir gerade einen Stream an und finde es bisher ziemlich positiv. Macht einen guten Eindruck.
Die neue Grafik ist keine Bombe, aber sehr stimmig. Musik wie immer super.
Gameplay muss man mal sehen, bisher nichts besonderes. Aber das haben sie ja meines Wissens auch nicht überarbeitet.



Batze schrieb:


> Habe da aber auch eine Frage, ich weiß das gab es damals auch nicht


Shift Queue geht wohl auch erst ab dem Red Alert Remaster, nicht dem ersten Teil.
Von daher vermute ich mal, dass das mit dem Rally Point aus den Gebäuden auch nicht gehen wird. Vermutlich dann bei beiden Remaster Teilen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Wenn das Teil erfolgreich wird (wovon ich ausgehe) wäre natürlich ein Dune2/Dune2000/Emperor Remaster ein Träumchen, gerne auch mit der einen oder anderen Komfortfunktion wie Sammelpunkt versetzen etc.


----------



## Rabowke (5. Juni 2020)

Ich hab auch gerade die dritte Mission beendet und das Intro, was die Installation von damals aufgreift, ist wirklich ziemlich ziemlich gut gemacht. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch, vor allem beim Soundtreiber!  

Wie dem auch sei, man kann in der Tat die Sprachausgabe im Spiel nicht auf engl. oder dt. stellen. Witzigerweise gibt es wohl einen kleinen Bug: meine Figuren sind definitiv Menschen, NOD und GDI, es gibt rotes Blut und entsprechende Soundsamples beim Sterben (zerplatzen!), aber im Video ist immer von Bots die Sprache!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Zybba schrieb:


> Schau mir gerade einen Stream an und finde es bisher ziemlich positiv.


Btw. Positiv ... offensichtlich gibt es einige Probleme (zumindest mit der Steam Version) im asiatischen Raum, ansonsten fallen die Reviews schon recht gut aus.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, man kann in der Tat die Sprachausgabe im Spiel nicht auf engl. oder dt. stellen. Witzigerweise gibt es wohl einen kleinen Bug: meine Figuren sind definitiv Menschen, NOD und GDI, es gibt rotes Blut und entsprechende Soundsamples beim Sterben (zerplatzen!), aber im Video ist immer von Bots die Sprache!


Die Missionen sind zwar auch in D uncut, aber die Sprachfiles sind alle Original (Deswegen Cyborgs/Androiden), da wurde nichts gedreht !


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Juni 2020)

Schade dass Eric Martin, der Darsteller von General Shephard, das nicht mehr erleben durfte. Habs schon mal irgendwo erwähnt. Er starb letztes Jahr.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

@Felix

Eine kleine Anmerkung noch zum Test:

Das Remaster unterstützt auch "ungewöhnlichere Auflösungen bzw. Ratios" unabhängig von den Videos (bei mir 21:9)
Ich finde sowas sollte man auch positiv darstellen, denn üblich ist das leider nicht!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Schade dass Eric Martin, der Darsteller von General Shephard, das nicht mehr erleben durfte. Habs schon mal irgendwo erwähnt. Er starb letztes Jahr.


Ja, auch wenn er auf der "falschen Seite" war, er hat seine Sache gut gemacht !


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Bisher bester Kommentar bei Steam. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrFob (5. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Die Missionen sind zwar auch in D uncut, aber die Sprachfiles sind alle Original (Deswegen Cyborgs/Androiden), da wurde nichts gedreht !



Aber heisst das, es gibt im Remaster keine Moeglichkeit mehr das klassische Verschrottungsgeraeusch beim Ueberfahren zu hoeren? Schade, das war ja schon immer so ein Markenzeichen der Serie, zumindest in Deutschland. 
Da wird es hoffentlich mal eine Soundmod geben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber heisst das, es gibt im Remaster keine Moeglichkeit mehr das klassische Verschrottungsgeraeusch beim Ueberfahren zu hoeren? Schade, das war ja schon immer so ein Markenzeichen der Serie, zumindest in Deutschland.
> Da wird es hoffentlich mal eine Soundmod geben.


Ich muß gestehen ... vermisst hab ich es auch etwas nach dem ersten Gegner der mein Fahrzeug aufhalten wollte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab auch gerade die dritte Mission beendet und das Intro, was die Installation von damals aufgreift, ist wirklich ziemlich ziemlich gut gemacht. Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch, vor allem beim Soundtreiber!
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, man kann in der Tat die Sprachausgabe im Spiel nicht auf engl. oder dt. stellen. Witzigerweise gibt es wohl einen kleinen Bug: meine Figuren sind definitiv Menschen, NOD und GDI, es gibt rotes Blut und entsprechende Soundsamples beim Sterben (zerplatzen!), aber im Video ist immer von Bots die Sprache!


Weniger Bug, mehr der Verwendung der Original-Lokalisationstonspuren geschuldet. Da wurde auch Null verändert, was sich ja schon anhand der Audioqualität gut heraushören lässt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> @Felix
> 
> Eine kleine Anmerkung noch zum Test:
> 
> ...


Cool!


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, man kann in der Tat die Sprachausgabe im Spiel nicht auf engl. oder dt. stellen.


Im Spiel direkt nicht, aber bei Steam, außerhalb des Spiels geht es schon. Dauert eben eine Minute mehr mal schnell aus dem Spiel rauszugehen und neu zu starten.
Wer also unbedingt das ganze auf einer anderen Sprache spielen möchte und nicht weis wie,
das Spiel in der Bibliothek rechts anklicken, dann unten im Menü auf Einstellungen gehen und dann wie im Pic die Sprache wählen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings ist dann alles auf Englisch, nicht nur die Sprache, also auch die (UI)Texte.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (5. Juni 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Vermutlich geht die Wertung aber nur für Fans (passt für mich  ) in Ordnung, Neueinsteiger sollten aber besser 1-2 Nostalgiezähler abziehen.


Ja, in solchen speziellen Fällen muss man schon gucken, an wen sich das Teil richtet. Ich schreibe ja auch mehrmals im Test: Das Ding richtet sich klar an Fans, Neueinsteiger werden vermutlich einige Schwierigkeiten mit dem veralteten Gameplay haben. Ich glaube, das ist den Entwicklern auch bewusst. Die rollen sicher auch mit den Augen, wenn die ihre Sammler ständig aus der Schusslinie holen müssen.  


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was mir gerade ein- bzw. auffällt:
> Einen Wechsel zwischen deutscher und englischer Sprache ist nicht spielintern möglich, oder doch?!
> Finde da keine passende Option, auch nicht in den Audio-Settings.
> 
> ...


Sprachauswahl geht leider nicht im Spiel. Einfach wie du sagst: Spiel-Eigenschaften in Steam umstellen, das ist für die allermeisten Spiele ja Standard. Funktioniert bei Origin auch so.


Batze schrieb:


> Habe da aber auch eine Frage, ich weiß das gab es damals auch nicht, glaube erst bei Tiberian Sun hatten sie es eingeführt, also das man von der Kaserne/Fabrik seine Einheiten automatisch zu einem bestimmten Punkt schicken kann.
> Hat da schon jemand was gefunden, oder haben sie dieses Spielkomfort wirklich weggelassen. Wäre ja nicht so schlimm, weil eben dann Original.


Ich zitiere mal meinen eigenen Test: "Sammelplätze für Kasernen und Fabriken sucht man vergebens." Also nein, keine Sammelpunkte für Kasernen und Fabriken.


LesterPG schrieb:


> @Felix
> 
> Eine kleine Anmerkung noch zum Test:
> 
> ...


Das mag sein, aber ich kann einfach nicht alles abdecken im Test, das ist im Home Office eh schon schwierig genug.  Wer so einen Bildschirm hat, wird vermutlich in der Lage sein, sich die Info schnell zu besorgen. Andernfalls einfach kurz unter dem Test fragen, dann klären wir das.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juni 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber ich kann einfach nicht alles abdecken im Test, das ist im Home Office eh schon schwierig genug.  Wer so einen Bildschirm hat, wird vermutlich in der Lage sein, sich die Info schnell zu besorgen. Andernfalls einfach kurz unter dem Test fragen, dann klären wir das.


Ich dachte jetzt nicht an Wertungszähler sondern diese Info mit aufzunehmen, auch gerne mit einem "ungewertet" Zusatz, Nutzer die es betrifft sind da sicherlich dankbar. 

Btw:
stimmt es das der "suchen und zerstören" Befehl (via Hotkey) herausgenommen wurde ?
Ich bekomme nicht mehr ganz auf die Reihe ob der in der Urversion drin war, dafür ist das zu lange her bei mir.


----------



## Batze (5. Juni 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal meinen eigenen Test: "Sammelplätze für Kasernen und Fabriken sucht man vergebens." Also nein, keine Sammelpunkte für Kasernen und Fabriken.


Danke.
Das habe ich dann bei meinem Schnellüberblick wohl überlesen.
Alles gut.


----------



## Peter Bathge (6. Juni 2020)

Tolles Remaster, sehr liebevoll gemacht. Aber bei der ersten Commando-Mission musste ich die Spielgeschwindigkeit runterstellen: Mein Elitesoldat sprengt die Flakstellung und erleidet quasi sofort Schaden, weil aus den Ruinen Infanteristen krabbeln. Die kann man nur schnell genug abschießen, wenn man quasi in Zeitlupe spielt, ansonsten verliert man zu viel Lebensenergie, um die Mission zu schaffen.

Und meine Güte, die GDI-Kampagne ist ziemlich langweilig! Kane hat Nod wenigstens Persönlichkeit verpasst, auf der anderen Seite gibt's keine gute Identifikationsfigur. Die Missionen kenne ich alle noch, aber sie sind echt schlecht gealtert. Viele Einsätze erfordern eine ganz bestimmte Strategie und sind im Grunde super simpel.

Aber ein schöner Nostalgie-Trip!


----------



## MrFob (6. Juni 2020)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Tolles Remaster, sehr liebevoll gemacht. Aber bei der ersten Commando-Mission musste ich die Spielgeschwindigkeit runterstellen: Mein Elitesoldat sprengt die Flakstellung und erleidet quasi sofort Schaden, weil aus den Ruinen Infanteristen krabbeln. Die kann man nur schnell genug abschießen, wenn man quasi in Zeitlupe spielt, ansonsten verliert man zu viel Lebensenergie, um die Mission zu schaffen.
> 
> Und meine Güte, die GDI-Kampagne ist ziemlich langweilig! Kane hat Nod wenigstens Persönlichkeit verpasst, auf der anderen Seite gibt's keine gute Identifikationsfigur. Die Missionen kenne ich alle noch, aber sie sind echt schlecht gealtert. Viele Einsätze erfordern eine ganz bestimmte Strategie und sind im Grunde super simpel.
> 
> Aber ein schöner Nostalgie-Trip!



Das mit der Kommando Mission war glaube ich im Original auch schon so. 

Ich fand an der GDI Kampagne den Story Verlauf super cool. In der Mitte hat man das Gefuehl, dass alles den Bach runter geht. Die UN gibt keine Gelder mehr, Shepard ist nicht erreichbar, die Medien machen Propaganda für Nod und man hat lauter so Missionen, wo man das Gefühl bekommt, dass man sich wirklich nur gerade so durchschlägt. Dann kommt Shepard zurueck, stellt klar, dass das alles eine List war und es nun Zeit ist Nod ordentlich in den Arsch zu treten. Fand, das war cool gemacht. 

Außerdem hat GDI mit den Orcas,  Mammuts und orbitalen Satelitenwaffen  mMn die coolere Hardware am Start.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Ich war schon bei der 3. GDI Mission, oder war es die 4. am Grübeln. 
Bin am Start, bewege mich kurz nach vorne und wie du sagst kommen gleich dann so ein paar Schleicher aus der Ostkurve und ballern mein Baufahrzeug weg.
Ging auch alles viel zu schnell. Also nochmal.
Dann die erste Solo Mission, also ohne Basis. Die ganze Karte Platt gemacht, nur in die Basis da oben in West/Nord, da hatte ich dann keine Kämpfer mehr. Das war die Mission um die Kiste zu holen.
Noch mal angegangen, durchgerannt, die Kiste geholt, mit 2 Männchen, aber egal, Mission Erfolg. 
Nach so vielen Jahren kennt man eben gar nix mehr wie man was machen muss. Das ist ja mit da schöne.
Die besten 20€ die ich dieses Jahr für ein Spiel ausgegeben habe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Juni 2020)

Bin gestern bis Mission 6 durchgerauscht. Keine Ahnung obs an der FHD-Auflösung, der größeren Karte Ansicht oder am gewählten Schwierigkeitsgrad (= Mittel) liegt, aber irgendwie hatte ich das Spiel (oder zumindest die GD-Kampagne bis hierhin) schwerer in Erinnerung. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Also ich fand die ersten 5,6 Missionen im Original eher leichter. Da bin ich damals durchgefegt.
Bin aber jetzt auch erst bei M 6, weil hatte noch Besuch und konnte nicht weiterspielen.
Mittel und GDI spiele ich aber gerade auch.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juni 2020)

PCGames schrieb:
			
		

> Eben das sind aber genau die Ecken und Kanten, die auch den besonderen Charme von Command & Conquer ausmachen. Wer die Spiele schon damals gespielt hat, will es womöglich gar nicht anders.



einen offensichtlichen und damalsTM schon überaus nervigen mangel wie die sammler-"ki" als charmantes feature bezeichnen? ich weiß ja nicht so recht.  ich hätte ehrlich gesagt schon erwartet, dass man zumindest in diesem punkt nachbessert.


----------



## Schalkmund (6. Juni 2020)

2020 ist schon ein seltsames Jahr, wer hätte jemals gedacht, dass sich Blizzard mal eine ordentliche Scheibe von EA abschneiden kann. Die Welt steht Kopf.


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> 2020 ist schon ein seltsames Jahr, wer hätte jemals gedacht, dass sich Blizzard mal eine ordentliche Scheibe von EA abschneiden kann. Die Welt steht Kopf.



Nicht nur Blizzard.
Da kommt so ein Uraltes Spiel und die Gamerwelt spielt teils verrückt.
Unglaublich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (6. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Das mit der Kommando Mission war glaube ich im Original auch schon so.


Ich bin mir auch sicher das es so war, allerdings bin ich mir auch sicher das die Commandos doch selbstständig sehr langsam Leben regenerierten, oder war das erst bei Tanja ?


----------



## Beichtstuhl (6. Juni 2020)

Sind schon irgendwelche Bugs aufgetreten?

Hab es gestern zwar laden aber noch nicht anspielen können.

Freu mich schon heute abend loszulegen.

Ein Stück Kindheit, ich komme!


----------



## Batze (6. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Sind schon irgendwelche Bugs aufgetreten?


Also bis jetzt hat man noch rein gar nichts gehört.
Und bei der Meute die gerade am zocken sind wären Größere Käfer wohl schon längst durchgedrungen.
Also Nein.


----------



## LostHero (6. Juni 2020)

Anders als bei der "WC3: Refunded Edition" habe ich hier genau das bekommen was ich erwartet hatte: ein optisches Upgrade, sodas die Grafik auf modernen Monitoren nicht mehr ganz so derbe in den Augen brennt  bei gleichzeitiger Erhaltung des Originals was Gameplay und Style angeht. Sogar LAN und Co ist noch an Bord!

Das einzige was ich wirklich schmerzhaft vermisse und mir sehr gewünscht hätte (aber mit einem "HD Remaster" vielleicht auch nichts zu tun hat) wäre eine Verbesserung der KI und der Wegfindung. Und heute übliche Befehle wie Attack move, etc. Aber da der Quellcode offen ist könnte hier in Zukunft ja eventuell noch was aus der Community kommen?

Hoffentlich kommt noch ein zweites Package mit Tiberian Wars und vielleicht noch Red Alert 2 und 3?


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. Juni 2020)

Refunded Edition^^ Das war gut.


----------



## EvilReFlex (6. Juni 2020)

Ich finde die Grafik perfekt für ein RTS, die Übersicht bleibt erhalten aber wenn man genauer hin schaut ist alles schön detailliert.  
Darum kommen wohl neue RTS auch nicht so gut an, da ist die schöne Grafik einfach zu ablenkend.


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Sind schon irgendwelche Bugs aufgetreten?
> 
> Hab es gestern zwar laden aber noch nicht anspielen können.
> 
> ...



Ich hatte 2...
Bei einem sollte ich alle Gegner eliminieren und danach wurde das Spiel nicht beendet, also die Mission neustarten.
Beim 2. sollte ich über einen Fluss mit den Orcas fliegen...Problem ich konnte keine bauen, obwohl ich die Landestation übernommen habe (Man muss unbedingt warten bis der Heli drauf gelandet ist bevor man ihn übernimmt)

Leider gibt es da kein Info und das Spiel wird auch nicht abgebrochen, selbiges gilt für die 3. oder 4. Mission bei Alarmstufe Rot  auf Seite der Russen.
Man kann keine Werft bauen außer man baut ohne Ende kleine Gebäude Richtung Wasser...Direkt am Wasser kann man seine Basis aber nicht aufbauen da dort Schiffe sind die einen bombardieren.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern solche seltsamen Probleme beim original gehabt zu haben.


----------



## crysisheld (8. Juni 2020)

tztzt als Contra Punkt... veraltetes Gameplay doofe Ki... na hats Jemand mal wieder nicht verstanden. Aber PC Games kann man eh langsam was Reviews angeht total vergessen. Tester die keine Ahnung... die viel zu Jung sind und eben mit Spielen wie DOOM, Blake Stone, Jazz Jack Rabbit nicht aufgewachsen sind sollten einfach keine Remaster Version testen... 

Diese - nun ja - Unbeholfenheit der Ernter ist im Lauf der Jahre fast zu einem Markenzeichen der "Command & Conquer"-Reihe geworden. Zu einem Running Gag der Games-Historie. Und damit offenbar auch zu einem schützenswerten Gut. Denn die Macher der Neuauflage und die in die Entwicklung miteinbezogenen Fans waren sich einig, dass die unglückliche Wegfindung der Rohstoffsammler wesentlicher Bestandteil des Gameplays sei. Mehr Feature als Fehler, sozusagen. Und ein maßgeblicher Nostalgie-Faktor.


----------



## OldShatterhand (8. Juni 2020)

Felix spielt seit 1989. Das ist lange genug um das Spiel zu kennen. Und die Wegfindungs-KI war schon damals nervig und ist es immer noch. Ein "Feature"? Soll wohl ein Witz sein


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juni 2020)

LL ... du hast schon gesehen von *wem* dieser Beitrag kam?  

crysisheld wurde nicht ohne Grund "damals" gesperrt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. Juni 2020)

Hatte gestern auch einen "Sammler versperren sich gegenseitig den Weg über ne Brücke"-Moment in GDI-Mission 8...

Alte C&C-Macken sterben nie aus. ^^

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zybba (8. Juni 2020)

Crysisheld hälts mit seiner Persönlichkeit genau wie das C&C Remaster mit der KI...
Warum sollte er seine Marotten ändern? Die waren doch damals auch schon "mies".


----------



## Phone (8. Juni 2020)

Stimmt aber soweit. Die KI wurde mit Absicht nicht von den Entwicklern überarbeitet...Ich bin gestern fast einmal wieder ausgerastet weil der Sammeler einfach mal DURCH die Gegnerische Basis fährt anstatt 2 kack Meter weiter das Erz neben meiner Basis zu sammeln...
Nur gut das der Sammler des Gegner auch immer bei mir vorbei schaut...


----------



## EvilReFlex (8. Juni 2020)

Es gibt übrigens schon eine Mod mit besserer Wegfindung.


----------



## MrFob (8. Juni 2020)

Man haette es mit der KI ja eigentlich genau so machen koennen wie mit der Grafik finde ich. Man macht eine bessere aber wer will kann die alte verwenden. Best of both worlds. Waere cool gewesen.


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2020)

Boxing Mod. 

https://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=2124412717&searchtext=


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juni 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Man haette es mit der KI ja eigentlich genau so machen koennen wie mit der Grafik finde ich. Man macht eine bessere aber wer will kann die alte verwenden. Best of both worlds. Waere cool gewesen.



jo, ein dumb-ai-switch für diejenigen, die wirklich diesen nostalgie-moment haben wollen.
das wär wirklich 'ne gute idee gewesen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. Juni 2020)

Bonkic schrieb:


> jo, ein dumb-ai-switch für diejenigen, die wirklich diesen nostalgie-moment haben wollen.
> das wär wirklich 'ne gute idee gewesen.


Ohne Frage, aber ich glaube das hängt auch mit den Geländepuzzleteilen zusammen, die eine bessere KI unnötig aufwändig gestaltet hätte.

Zudem muß es ja noch Luft noch oben geben.


----------



## Zybba (9. Juni 2020)

Ich denke auch, dass das unverhältnismäßig viel Aufwand bedeutet hätte.
Wobei das im Multiplayer sicher richtig nervig sein kann. ^^


----------



## Beichtstuhl (9. Juni 2020)

Sacht mal, ich glaube ich stelle mich etwas doof an.

Bei der Missionsauswahl hat man ja immer zwei Möglichkeiten etwas auszuwählen.

Ich klicke auf eine Mission, sehe das Land und weitere Informationen usw aber wie gehe ich aus der Auswahl wieder zurück?

Möchte z.B. den zweiten Pfeil anklicken und die Infos einsehen aber sobald ich auf ein Pfeil klicke, gibt es kein Zurück


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Sacht mal, ich glaube ich stelle mich etwas doof an.
> 
> Bei der Missionsauswahl hat man ja immer zwei Möglichkeiten etwas auszuwählen.
> 
> ...


Das ist tatsächlich so. Einmal gewählt kann man seine Entscheidung nicht mehr rückgängig machen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## Beichtstuhl (9. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Das ist tatsächlich so. Einmal gewählt kann man seine Entscheidung nicht mehr rückgängig machen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


Danke. Gott wie unfassbar doof ist sowas denn ^^


----------



## Batze (9. Juni 2020)

Du kannst dann ganz zurück ins Menü und dann in der eigentlichen Missionsauswahl es besser sehen und auch Auswählen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (9. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Danke. Gott wie unfassbar doof ist sowas denn ^^


Spieldesign von 1995. Früher war halt doch nicht alles besser.  Aber du kannst dank der Remastered Collection ja einfach ins Kampagnenmenü und da problemlos die anderen Einsätze auswählen (die Missionen sind dann mit A, B oder C versehen). Sinnvolle Neuerung, die ich auch im Test gelobt habe.


----------



## ribald (9. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Sacht mal, ich glaube ich stelle mich etwas doof an.



https://youtu.be/84Jtqnu1TVA



Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Möchte z.B. den zweiten Pfeil anklicken und die Infos einsehen aber sobald ich auf ein Pfeil klicke, gibt es kein Zurück.


Würde dir auch nichts bringen, da du aus den Infos eh keinerlei Rückschlüsse auf die Mission ziehen kannst.
Wirkt eher wie, Mimimiiiiiii, mir ist das Game zu schwer ich geh heulen ;D


----------



## Beichtstuhl (9. Juni 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Spieldesign von 1995. Früher war halt doch nicht alles besser.  Aber du kannst dank der Remastered Collection ja einfach ins Kampagnenmenü und da problemlos die anderen Einsätze auswählen (die Missionen sind dann mit A, B oder C versehen). Sinnvolle Neuerung, die ich auch im Test gelobt habe.



Allerdings sehe ich dann nicht, welchen Pfeil bzw.welche Mission ich zuerst angenommen habe oder?

@der Hannes über mir

Zu schwer ist mir das Spiel nicht, ich will nur alle Missionen spielen ^^


----------



## ribald (9. Juni 2020)

Hmm Ok, nimm doch beim ersten Durchgang immer die Mission ganz links, dann Mitte usw. Oder du benutzt einfach dein Gedächtnis


----------



## Beichtstuhl (9. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Hmm Ok, nimm doch beim ersten Durchgang immer die Mission ganz links, dann Mitte usw. Oder du benutzt einfach dein Gedächtnis


Keine Ahnung was für ein Genie du bist, aber ich kann mich definitiv nicht an alle Pfeile (und meine Entscheidung diesbezüglich) bei der Missionsauswahl erinnern ^^

So prägend ist die Auswahl dann auch nicht 

Allerdings wurde meine eigentliches Anliegen auch geklärt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (9. Juni 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Spieldesign von 1995. Früher war halt doch nicht alles besser.  Aber du kannst dank der Remastered Collection ja einfach ins Kampagnenmenü und da problemlos die anderen Einsätze auswählen (die Missionen sind dann mit A, B oder C versehen). Sinnvolle Neuerung, die ich auch im Test gelobt habe.


Aber darüber wählt man doch nur explizit die einzelne Mission aus, oder? Damit spielt man diese völlig losgelöst von der eigentlichen Kampagne.


----------



## ribald (9. Juni 2020)

Beichtstuhl schrieb:


> Danke. Gott wie unfassbar doof ist sowas denn ^^


Das hat mich irgendwie getriggert. Ich hab seit heute Nachmittag üble Zahnschmerzen und bin noch schnippischer, als eh schon (Da kannst du natürlich nichts dafür) , tut mir leid. :/  Wird erfahrungsgemäß wohl wieder eine Wurzelbehandlung.


----------



## Beichtstuhl (9. Juni 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Das hat mich irgendwie getriggert. Ich hab seit heute Nachmittag üble Zahnschmerzen und bin noch schnippischer, als eh schon (Da kannst du natürlich nichts dafür) , tut mir leid. :/  Wird erfahrungsgemäß wohl wieder eine Wurzelbehandlung.


Das ist lieb von dir, wünsche dir eine gute Besserung


----------



## Batze (10. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Aber darüber wählt man doch nur explizit die einzelne Mission aus, oder? Damit spielt man diese völlig losgelöst von der eigentlichen Kampagne.



Nein. Die Storymissionen dort gehen nur so weit wie du auch in der Haupt Story bist. Du kannst also nicht, wenn du erst bei Story Nr. 4 bist Story Nr. 8 anwählen. Es wird nur das aufgelistet wie weit du eben bist und eben bei mehreren Verfügbarkeiten zur Auswahl eben alle 2 oder 3.
Kannst du bei mir im Pic oben auch ganz gut sehen.

Anders ist es bei den wirklichen Zusatzmissionen, also z.B. die die von der Konsole übernommen worden sind, die sind alle frei verfügbar, haben aber mit der Hauptstory nichts zu tun.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit den Soundtrack zu extrahieren? Würde gerne einige Remastered-Stücke auf nem Stick fürs Auto ziehen. 

Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand (10. Juni 2020)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich irgendeine Möglichkeit den Soundtrack zu extrahieren? Würde gerne einige Remastered-Stücke auf nem Stick fürs Auto ziehen.





> How to Extract Re-mastered Music from C&C
> 1. Download a copy of OSBIGEditor64Bits.zip located at the following website -
> 
> https://www.ppmsite.com/osbigeditorinfo/
> ...



Hab ich aber selber nicht getestet.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. Juni 2020)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Hab ich aber selber nicht getestet.


Perfekt! Funktioniert. Manchmal bist du doch ganz nützlich, alte Louise.


----------

